# Losing balance weakness in back legs



## Dracnik98 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have just noticed that my 11 year old female has an occacional slip up and one of her back legs will give out from time to time; also criss crossing her back legs. She gets up fine, hardly has any trouble getting up stairs, loves to run. I just started her on new food a few weeks a go: Blue Buffalo Wilderness (salmon) in addition to glucosomine tablets. I was feeding her Iams large Breed before. 

Any help would be appriciated


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you had her hips checked for arthritis, HD? Has she been tested for DM?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I would also find a chiropractor: Doctors, worldwide, certified in animal chiropractic by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association


----------



## duttlyn (Mar 30, 2011)

Dracnik98 said:


> I have just noticed that my 11 year old female has an occacional slip up and one of her back legs will give out from time to time; also criss crossing her back legs.


... I'm really sorry. I can't offer you any advice because we are going through the same thing now except my Berghoff is only 4 months old. I just wanted to offer support. I hope it's something simple and the Glucosamine helps.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Another possible cause is spondylosis or bone spurs on the spine. That is what one of mine had.

Best to get a diagnosis with an x-ray to make sure you are approaching it with the right tools.

I am sorry; it is hard to see them start aging.


----------



## crboggs (Nov 13, 2010)

LisaT said:


> I would also find a chiropractor: Doctors, worldwide, certified in animal chiropractic by the American Veterinary Chiropractic Association


If you don't think its age related decline, I would second this notion.

I spent tons on medical bills for my 8mo pup and a $65 veterinary chiro visit may have ultimately put us on the right path.


----------



## KateB (May 19, 2011)

*weakness in back legs*

Hi
This sounds like CDRM (I think it's just called DM in America?) which is the canine equivalent of multiple sclerosis - my last GSD had it. As it progresses, the back half of the dog becomes weaker, he may fall over (and look very suprised when it happens) and will start dragging his paws when he walks. It's quite common in German Shepherds. You can test it by placing one of his back legs about 6" further out than it would normally be - if he doesn't immediately move it back, then it's quite possibly CDRM. There isn't any treatment (at least not in the UK). I got a cart for my dog, which is a sort of doggie-wheelchair, which we used when we needed to go somewhere on tarmac. In the final stages, because he can't detect what's going on in the rear end, he'll lose bladder and bowel control, which with my dog was about a year and a half after being diagnosed, at which I had him PTS as he'd mess and then get very distressed because he was clean in the house and couldn't work out how he'd misbehaved and had the accident. Sorry that this isn't good news - best thing is to get him to your vet, get him tested, and then read up eg on internet to find out what you're dealing with. They're no less loving just because they're not well, and they can be quite well for a long time after being diagnosed.
Best wishes
Kate


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I recently posted videos of my dog and the neurological exam. You can try to compare.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...m-cell-treatment-degenerative-myelopathy.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

DM is now being treated with stem cell therapy....one of my friends who does equine work has done quite a few horses, and is doing dogs as well....it seems to help them tremendously!

Don't know alot about it...but it might be worth looking into....not a big fan of chiropractics myself...

Lee


----------



## punch (Apr 30, 2011)

I think a visit to your vet or a veterinary orthopedic specialist should be made the soonest possible time to get a correct diagnosis and start a treatment regimen to effectively manage the condition that your dog is in. Considering your dog's age, Degenerative Myelopathy (DM) is a possibility. 

If it is indeed DM, here's a good read on the disease--Degenerative Myelopathy Explanation ? TopDogHealth.com


----------



## KateB (May 19, 2011)

*weakness in back legs*

To original poster: don't go for all that new-age c*** in the last post - your dog is sick and needs medical help from your vet, not waving crystals and "magic" oils. Sorry, but this sort of irrisponsibilty is making animals suffer. And hey! they'd quite like it if you bought this rubbish off them. Ignore them; they are trying to make money out of your animal's illness and your genuine concern for your pet's wellbeing, which will be best served by a trip to the vet and some sensible MEDICAL advice. 

I am interested in reading about the stem cell therapy - this wasn't available for my GSD when he had CDRM/DM. 

Get your dog tested, so you know what you are dealing with, and enjoy beign with him whilst he's still enjoying his life.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

KateB said:


> To original poster: don't go for all that new-age c*** in the last post - your dog is sick and needs medical help from your vet, not waving crystals and "magic" oils. Sorry, but this sort of irrisponsibilty is making animals suffer....


I would say not to follow what the link above this was promoting - that's just SPAM.

However, if it's DM, there is stem cell therapy, but there is also Dr. Clemmons protocol that, if started early enough, has helped a lot of DM dogs. I would definitely to with a Clemmons protocol, acupuncture, etc. 

If it's not DM, acupuncture and chiro can definitely help. If it's bone spurs, those grow because the dog is not mobile, and whatever is not moving on the dog, the body tries to stabalize, which is even more reason to go for acu/chiro. GSDs are prone to all sorts of spinal problems, they aren't all DM.

A good supplement program is helpful, and the spam link talks about that, but I wouldn't use a spam product, but products that are tried and recommended by folks on this forum.

I would also trim the fur on the paws.


----------



## freakyleaky (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all. new here. Sorry to resurrect an old thread but was wanting some advice on this subject.
My 4 year old GSD has just started (last 2 days) losing her balnce slightly. She seems to randomly stumble as if she cant keep her back leg straight up.
Its most noticable around the house getting in and out of her bed and up and down to her chair.
Once shes out in park she runs around without any problem.
Any advice welcome.
Should I go straight to vet now??
Thanks in advance, John.


----------

